# New Hunting rig



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I finally made a decision on which new bow to buy. I of course did as much due diligence as possible, surfing the web of course (it's all true you know), asking guys at the bow club for opinions, as well as listening to several "expert" opinions from a few different archery shops. I shot a couple of different bows to see what I liked, then I threw all that information together and ended up buying a bare bow and my own choice of add ons. So the pic is of the standard bow package, mine will be slightly different in the bits and pieces hanging off it. If your a bow person say so and I will list the bits, otherwise it will just be jumble sandwich and boring for others reading. 

It's a PSE Stinger 3G 2012 model. 

So the plans are all moving forward, not rapidly, but steadily and consistently which is more important. Pretty soon, the dogs will be trained and the dogs will have me trained. So all that will be left to do is make sure I can hit more than just the side of a barn and it's a hunting we will go....


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ozkar,

You sound like a kid with a new toy - so glad you found something you are so excited about and that you can enjoy with the dogs.

Have fun


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah...sure am.......it's just one step closer to seeing the dogs really work for their keep......the lazy buggers.....   

I am watching carefully to try and see which two will be the best hunters out of the three of them. Each day one does something to make me think...yep...he/she is the one..... the next day it's a different dog doing something cool and telling me.....No...take me...take me.........I want to be the hunting dog.... 

This is going to be a tougher battle than "The Voice"....except we skip the blind auditions........  

Let the battle begin....................


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Now that bow would make Robin Hood jealous.

Of your three dogs, you will find "the hunter" in one of them in short order. The others will be good for an easy hunt but one will be the best for the tough hunt.

Good hunting!

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Whhooohhaa.....Oz,

That doesn't look much like a 'Beginners Bow' to me!!!! ??? :-[ 

Looks like something out of 'Mad Max' or 'Waterworld'!!!!(Get the Era!) 

By the time your next lesson is due, I reckon a bright lad like should have figured out which way to point and fire it...... ;D 

Don't know what I was expecting it looks so futuristic but on the same hand looks very traditional ???

Well the boy's got a new toy, keep us all posted looks great fun, very jealous...... (watch those dogs!!!!) 

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah...times move on Hobbsy....you just gotta keep reminding yourself that it's no longer 1968 mate  

That bow IS an entry level compound bow. It is seriously the lowest priced legal hunting bow available at the moment. But, it spits an arrow out at over 300FPS with the right lb and arrow weights set up. It's a lighter poundage bow as hunting bows go. Some are over 70lbs in draw weight (The amount of lbs needed to draw back the string and hence it's power) and this one is only 50lbs. But, it will stop a buffalo if shot correctly. So there is literally nothing i cannot hunt in Oz with it. Once.....as you say.... I work out which way to point it..... 

The dogs will not be out with me and the bow till I am 100% accurate and can guarantee a kill shot, so they are in no danger yet.

But yeah, once out with them, just like with a firearm, I will need to know where they are before any shot is attempted. 

Hopefully the check chords will arrive before the weekend, as I am planning on taking the dogs out for their first proper hunt with my trialling training mate and his bow. The plan being to assess the dogs, work out a training plan and if we get lucky, let them see a Goat, Fox or Deer taken from the bow to get the hang of how it all works. They are smart, I think they will get it fairly quickly. 

And yes.... I really should go buy little Zsa Zsa a pressy today to make up for all the boys getting toys......


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just been looking at some new hiking/hunting gear for myself.

The hiking clothing out at the moment is highly technical and light weight but doesn't really cross over to the hunting side of things with regards to toughness and durability!

Went on a hike this weekend (Another 'Wet' Bank Holliday in UK) with Mrs Hobbsy & Brook 11 miles covering three mountain peeks.
We've got all the necessary walking gear but we were talking about how noisy it is when we are hiking!!

So on our return home just started to look at some more versatile clothing/gear for possible 'hunting' ventures.

This company from Sweden has some really cool 'stuff' for hunting i.e low noise 
Take a look, think they have Aus outlets...

http://www.fjallraven.com/outdoor-equipment/jackets/deer-scouter-jacket

G1000 silent... low noise clothing

Not really meant for you to 'Splash' more cash just to look at and I have no financial conection to the brand   

hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz - wish I could download from my phone the 6/6 elk taken by bow last year by a hunting buddy in Eastern Ky - beautiful - tasty - and success story for the reintroduction of ELK to our state!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - great site & great gear - I like Barbour and Filson ( only takes 10yrs 2 break in ) in the end I love WOOL - always warm and when WET what a SCENT !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

REM, you sure your not a New Zealander??? they have a fondness of the woolly animals too.... perhaps for different reasons..... I hope  

Hobbsy....piss off!!!  I don't need any encouragement mate!!  

But, as for hunting gear, try Sitka gear Hobbsy. The guy who is going to train the dogs swears by it and he is a hardcore hunter. Very quiet, waterproof and breathable options too. Not cheap, but, it's tough, silent and works. I think he gets it from here...... http://www.diggsoutdoors.com/

I bought some generic camouflage hunting gear from the army disposals store. Ridgeline is the locally branded product. Waterproof, breathable and soft shell so is quiet too. $180 for a jacket as opposed to $400 or more for goretex. I may yet go the Goretex stuff, just want to see what I really need and want after a few tries with it out in the bush.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just need to add the sight and stabiliser tomorrow night and it's complete. Still haven't worked out which way it goes Hobbsy. I suppose if you don't hear from me, you'll know I got the first shot wrong


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ozkar,
Not sure I'd do any wild boar hunting in Texas with a bow.

Take a look at this post.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/dont-think-ill-take-bailey-wild-pig.html

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Scary stuff.....not even with three dogs....like a Buffalo they are. Mind you, they hunt buffalo up north with bows. Plenty of big Buffalo taken from what I've seen. Guys do trips up their with bows to hunt them. Not me. Bit too far for a hunting trip in my mind.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

> Ozkar,
> Not sure I'd do any wild boar hunting in Texas with a bow.
> 
> Take a look at this post.
> ...


Oh, Come on, that photo must be a fake? Boars can't get that big, can they? Seriously?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

That looks a great bit of kit Oz.

Just got to get it 'Dirty' now... 

Talking about hunting kit, you might want to invest in a tidy pair of 'Running Spikes' if the Pigs are anything like that thing RBB posted on here earlier!!!!

Jeeezzz that cant be real can it???

I'm thinking you may loose a few arrows on something like that :-[ :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We do get some big nasty mean ones, but not that big.
Sorry RBD the picture is photoshoped.
That town is maybe an hour from me.
This is a link to a hog kill count for 2012.
If you don't like the sight of blood don't go to the link.
Keep in mind that Texas has been having a population explosion of hogs and this is a way of thinning the herd.
http://www.texashuntingforum.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/3210055/1


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

TexasRed,

I was hoping you could set the story straight. Now I'll have to find out the correct story.

Sorry to hijack your great bow OP Ozark. Bow hunting looks great. Ted Nugent in Texas does shows about bow hunting. I bet it is a challenge you are looking forward to.

http://www.tednugent.com/default.aspx 

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

All good RBD, it's still hunting......... 

I'll post some pics from Oz later when I have time. Seeing those pics I thought no point showing you how big they get here. But I will now, as we get some monsters here too..


Hobbsy, us Aussies would take those pigs down one handed using a toothpick mate!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

raps702 said:


> > Ozkar,
> > Not sure I'd do any wild boar hunting in Texas with a bow.
> >
> > Take a look at this post.
> ...


That picture is not from Texas. It is from Turkey or Russia, can't remember. The outfitter posted them on the Texas Hunting Forum some time ago. The topic do go deep into a discussion on the trick photography. It's a wide angle with the shooter positioned far behind the hog. Still a nice pig.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice Bow rig Ozkar and welcome to the world of bowhunting. Looking forward to reading some hunting stories with the dog. You might even inspire me to try mixing the bow and my dog into a hunt or two. 
I'm still shooting an old round wheel Hoyt with only a 65% letoff. It may be a modern bow, but it is primitive compared to what most compound bow shooters are using these days. Don't rule out taking a pig given the chance when encountered while hunting something else. Small ones are good eating.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

SJ, I wouldn't be eating one of our Boars or sows as most are worm ridden. Uurrgghhh. 

But, lots of Goats and they are tasty. Lots Of Deer, Samba, Fallow, Red, Hog and a couple other deer variety and they are even tastier. But, I'll dispose of a pig if one comes into my path. 

I have trouble getting mine into the valley, i can imagine your old round wheel would need some strength to make full draw!  How many lbs is it? Got any pics of your successes? Any tips on stalking prey? I'll lap up whatever is on offer...


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine is set right at 70 lbs. If I were to start bowhunting small game I would use a 45 to 50 lb recurve or longbow with no sight or a single pin for more instinctive and fast shooting.

The most important thing for stalking is to play the wind. Always work from the down wind side. Otherwise your wasting your time. Small game is not as important. You can also play the sun, keeping the sun to your back. No matter how slow you move, your not moving slow enough. Move and wait with long pauses. 

If it is a spot and stalk, sometimes moving in a line to the side of the animal rather than directly at it as you stalk will cause it to stay still as a defense to stay undetected thinking you are going to pass. This can work with small game like rabbits too sometimes. 

When stalking hogs with my dog, the hogs will often focus completely on the dog and ignore me.
This might work with some of your game such as goats. The hog will often freeze as long as my dog stays on point with it. I can usually move to position for a close range shot with those encounters. I also use my dog as a toller or passive decoy dog when calling coyotes and see the same thing with them being intently focused on the dog allowing me a lot of movement.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Went to the club for a practice tonight. Got about 50 arrows done before the shoulder packed it in and started collapsing on the draw. I've backed the limbs off to reduce the weight for the next shoot. 

I had the new sight fitted tonight. It's still not right but my shoulder gave in before I could narrow it right down. But, the pleasing thing was the grouping was tight. So that means once i have the sight dialled, I might be more accurate than I thought I was. 

First few shots with the new sight were all high and left but tightly grouped within 6 inches. I adjusted the sight and the shots were closer to the centre, but still slightly left, but were a little low. All still tightly grouped with several arrows touching each other. I adjusted the sight again but the shoulder stopped me going any further. But from first impressions, modern compound bows are as easy to use as a bang stick. They are bloody accurate and bloody fast.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey Oz I was looking at my pup's father and grandmother at the Zoldmali Stud in Hungary and came across a section on their website showing Bow Hunting with HWV

http://www.zoldmali.hu/index.php?content=390

thought you might like to have a look - I notice they all seem to wear tweed like harrigab


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Hey Oz I was looking at my pup's father and grandmother at the Zoldmali Stud in Hungary and came across a section on their website showing Bow Hunting with HWV
> 
> http://www.zoldmali.hu/index.php?content=390
> 
> thought you might like to have a look - I notice they all seem to wear tweed like harrigab


Don't bring the Hungarians down to Harrigab's level please HM! 

My pups have made friends with a GWP called "Bow" (How fitting) at the Bow club and he hunts under his owners bow too, so while it's not common, it does happen


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Did some more practice at the farm today. The goal is arrows grouped within 20mm at 20 metres. I am probably at about 50mm at 20 metres, but improving each time. 

All three were great while I practiced. They took off into the bush chasing smells and exploring this new place. I only had to wait to take a shot once when one walked into the range after getting seperated from the others. They stayed behind the line for the most part, seemingly knowing that those arrows might hurt. 

After the practice, I threw some bunny tips on the arrows and we went for a walk to see if we could find some bunnies. No bunnies, but it was nice walking up to the top of the hill and looking at the side of the mountain where we will be hunting soon. I'll post some pics up later when I don't have a case of the CBF's.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

The target practice is coming along in leaps and bounds. 

I have shots from 20 and 30 metres absolutely nailed now. Shooting 5 arrows at 30 all touching each other. Stuffed a few arrows with some robin Hoods even. 

Shot in the club comp on Wed night and beat two very experienced target archers. So, with that, today I went out and bought some Broadheads (Arrow tips for shooting game) and we are probably going to go up to the farm Sunday to stalk some bunnies and foxes for practice. I'll leave the Deer alone till I get the dogs tuned up. 

I had one of those...... " I wish I had my bow" moments today. As it is now really cold (Coldest May day in 30 years here today....and wet......flooded all over Melbourne......and windy.......rain was sideways....)

We walk in the bush now that the snakes are all underground and we came across a blackberry thicket where Astro was super excited about something. He stood rock solid in a point and didn't move. I moved around to the other side and gave him a hand signal to push up and he flushed a bunny out my side. I was wearing camo waterproofs (It's the only ones I have with Goretex liners) and standing still, so the bunny didn't even see me. He came out of the thicket a foot, stuck his head up to see where Astro was and then finally eyeballed me. He looked at me for a good 15 seconds and then took off into the bush. I would have had time to nail him before he turned to look at me.

Astro was still steadfast on the thicket, so I knew he could smell another one. So I repeated process and sure enough, a smaller bunny did exactly what the other one had just done. A real pity too, as I was close enough for the shots, the dogs were not in the way and the bunnies were healthy and fat with no mixamatosis. They would have made great bunny stew........


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you practiced with the dogs staying in place while you shoot at targets?
The dam of one of my females will sit while her owner practices with his long bow. If he misses the target she will fetch the arrow for him. I keep telling him she wants to go bow hunting with him.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Have you practiced with the dogs staying in place while you shoot at targets?
> The dam of one of my females will sit while her owner practices with his long bow. If he misses the target she will fetch the arrow for him. I keep telling him she wants to go bow hunting with him.


I have been taking them to the range everytime I go. I have shot with them outdoors and at the indoor range. It didn't take much time to get them to understand that they had to be behind when on the range.

The club I have joined are very hunting orientated with a few GWHP's amongst others. So a very welcoming environment for my puppies. All the members just love them already and they have trained all the members to feed them tid bits of their dinner when at an evening shoot.



But, I had a disaster today. While practising, a guy asked if he could fire my bow. Despite me carefully explaining what to do and what not to do, he did what not to do and has wrecked my bow. Ripped out the sight, jumped the strings and cables off the cam wheels and very likely has bent the cams. So it could be a 400 dollar repair bill. Little **** took off after he did the damage and made no offer of recompense. If it is 400 to fix it, he will either pay with cash, or I will extract it from in a not so nice manner..........

People these days have no concept of responsibilty.............. Grrrr.........my new toy totally Donald Ducked....not happy Jan!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

> People these days have no concept of responsibility.............. Grrrr.........my new toy totally Donald Ducked....not happy Jan!


Hey MAN.... you've turned into a 'JAN'!!!!

Really sorry to hear about your bow, you must be P*****d?!?!

You got to get something out of that guy to help with the repair bill, surely?
Maybe with an expensive rig/set up you got there.... a little bit of insurance maybe? Through the club might be handy, or try your home insurance, JAN THE MAN..... 

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> > People these days have no concept of responsibility.............. Grrrr.........my new toy totally Donald Ducked....not happy Jan!
> 
> 
> Hey MAN.... you've turned into a 'JAN'!!!!
> ...


  Best I explain the Not happy Jan bit................ It's something I guess only us Aussies would get. It is a line from an old TV ad for the Yellow Pages phone directory. The boss of a company, tasks "Jan" in listing the advert with yellow pages. Jan of course forgets. Cut to the final clip of the advert, with the boss leaning out of a third story window, yelling out at 'Jan" who is skulking off down the street........ "Not Happy Jan"......

Can't claim it as insurance and the club insurance only covers personal injury. 

At the end of the day, it's my fault and I have to accept it. I said yes to him having a shot, therefore, It's my responsibility. However, if it had been me, I could not have slept at night had I not offered to pay for the repairs.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Had a really good look at the bow today. It's worse than I had hoped. String is stuffed and it needs a new cam wheel. All I can see right now is $$$$$$$$. 

i'll investigate the cost of parts but have a sneaky suspicion a bare bow might be close to what it costs to fix this. If so, I'll just buy another new bow and transfer all my expensive add ons onto it, as the bow itself is fantastic....if used by someone other than an imbecile!!! It's about $350 to replace the bare bow. But a string alone is $150 and a peep sight, cable and cam wheel might just tip it over to being more exxie to repair than replace. I wasn't all that upset yesterday, but, I'm "not happy Jan" today!!!


----------

